# Beading tool / Lockridge tool



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get beading tools also called Lockridge tool? 


Explanation of use : Chrome ridged supply tubes 6' lengths. They are available in 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2". After making up your supply lines you slide your supply nuts and friction rings on (small brass washers sized for the tubing) and then use the beading tool to prevent the supplies from pulling through the nuts, then put cone washers on ends of tubing and attach to stop and fixture. It was the only type of supply tube I would use 30 years ago.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't to answer you but an alternative is to just flare it.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Olemissplumber said:


> I don't to answer you but an alternative is to just flare it.


Not the same


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

That's the only way we did supply tubes 30+ years ago, too. I haven't seen one since those days.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Graham Tool Inc makes one that does 3/8,1/2 and 5/8 o.d. tube for 139.95 with free shipping.


----------



## Senior Plumber (Jan 10, 2014)

I found the supplier with links to all state distributors

http://www.dosmith.com/cgi-bin/item_search.cgi?category_id=M

They have part numbers you can give to your local plumbing supply.


----------



## Senior Plumber (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll be ordering my 3/8 and 7/16 lockridge Tools Tomorrow. I've been looking for a Couple years Didn't have the name right till I ran into this Forum. We just call the Ridging tools when I started Plumbing in 1970


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Senior Plumber said:


> I'll be ordering my 3/8 and 7/16 lockridge Tools Tomorrow. I've been looking for a Couple years Didn't have the name right till I ran into this Forum. We just call the Ridging tools when I started Plumbing in 1970


 About a introduction from you before you get beaded....


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> About a introduction from you before you get beaded....


Or reamed


----------



## Itrunsdownhill (Nov 22, 2020)

I am a retired plumber with 48 years experience. We always called this tool a ridgeloch tool and it is used to place a bead on a supply line, fitted with a nut and washer first, such that the nut is unable to slip off. I am looking for one that does 1/2 inch pipe and I will likely have to build it myself, but that's okay, because I own a machine shop.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Itrunsdownhill said:


> I am a retired plumber with 48 years experience. We always called this tool a ridgeloch tool and it is used to place a bead on a supply line, fitted with a nut and washer first, such that the nut is unable to slip off. I am looking for one that does 1/2 inch pipe and I will likely have to build it myself, but that's okay, because I own a machine shop.


Yeah, I've been looking for these for a while. Never even heard of one for 1/2" pipe. Feel free to sell some if you make them


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Itrunsdownhill said:


> I am a retired plumber with 48 years experience. We always called this tool a ridgeloch tool and it is used to place a bead on a supply line, fitted with a nut and washer first, such that the nut is unable to slip off. I am looking for one that does 1/2 inch pipe and I will likely have to build it myself, but that's okay, because I own a machine shop.


You will need to fill in an introduction:


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?
Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?
How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?
What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?
What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :
*
New Member Introductions


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

My father called them swedges or swedge tools.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> My father called them swedges or swedge tools.


You sure you ain't thinking of a swaging punch? Some guys call those swedges instead of swages.

That's a great thought though, a swaging punch would accomplish much of the same goal as a lock ridge tool and they're still available. Swaging 3/8" od tubing with a punch though is a PITD.


----------

